# Pavers Finished



## ironpony (May 21, 2013)

Placed the concrete 2 weeks ago, laid pavers last weekend, finished polymer sand last night. Will seal this weekend.


----------



## USMC80 (May 21, 2013)

looks clean man, nice work


----------



## blujacket (May 21, 2013)

Wow, looks awesome! A very nice setting there.


----------



## fishingpol (May 21, 2013)

That came together really nice.  Ready for summer.  Enjoy!


----------



## mithesaint (May 21, 2013)

Looks good.  Is that a char griller Kamodo in the back?  How do you like it?


----------



## Gary_602z (May 21, 2013)

Looking Good!
Looks like you have a a few BTU's encroaching  over the fence though!​​Gary​


----------



## lazeedan (May 21, 2013)

Nice! I can't let the wife see that!

Dan


----------



## ironpony (May 21, 2013)

mithesaint said:


> Looks good. Is that a char griller Kamodo in the back? How do you like it?


 
it is built well, so far I have not had much luck with the low and slow cooking, going to take some practice


----------



## ironpony (May 21, 2013)

Gary_602z said:


> Looking Good!
> Looks like you have a a few BTU's encroaching over the fence though!​​Gary​


actually they are my BTU's, the fence keeps the dogs in


----------



## semipro (May 21, 2013)

Very nice.  You're either very handy with construction or photoshopping or maybe both.


----------



## DexterDay (May 21, 2013)

Looking good.... 

When are we invited over for Pizza?


----------



## begreen (May 27, 2013)

Moved to the Perfect Picture forum. This is the nicest home made cooking station I have seen. Well done!


----------



## PapaDave (May 27, 2013)

Are you done yet?
Very nice whether you are or not. I've enjoyed watching the progress.
Next up,..... party on the patio pics.


----------



## bfunk13 (May 27, 2013)

<------ Jealous! Nice job...


----------



## ScotO (May 27, 2013)

IP, this REALLY gets me fired up to build a pizza oven!!  Looks fantastic!
Step back, crack a beer (or three) and admire your work.  Absolutely perfect!

Now, when do you want me and the Mrs. to come out for some pizzas/ stromboli's, hmmm??


----------



## fossil (May 27, 2013)

Hell of a lot of work so that three people can sit out there and eat. 

(j/k...looks terrific!  A job to be proud of fer sure.  Thanks for taking us along with during this project...you've put a lot of time, thought, $$$ & effort into it, and it definitely shows.  Now get out there and relax and enjoy it  ).  Rick


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 29, 2013)

Nice work...


----------



## Beer Belly (May 29, 2013)

lazeedan said:


> Nice! I can't let the wife see that!
> 
> Dan


+1......oh, hell no !


----------



## Jags (May 29, 2013)

Bang up job, IP.  I really, really wish I had a place conducive to this type of build, but my perpetual wind tunnel of a yard doesn't lend itself to it.  I would rip off your plans in a heart beat.


----------



## lukem (May 29, 2013)

Nice job...really like it.

I'd use the hell out of an outdoor kitchen.  I'm with Jags in that this chunk of prairie I have is good at being sunny and windy.  I'd like to have a shady spot shielded from the wind...and that takes some time to grow.  I'm planting that this fall once I decide on the final location

When I do build one I'm going to add a sink.  Even if it is supplied with a garden hose and drains into a hole filled with septic rock.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 29, 2013)

*Beautiful!*


----------



## ironpony (May 30, 2013)

Thank you all, this is what I enjoy doing, kinda my hobby instead of golf or something else. This should be a finished project now, and it is only the wife and I most of the time.


----------



## ironpony (May 30, 2013)

as you can see I enjoy concrete and pavers, must be the Italian blood from Mom. Here are a couple pics from the driveway/courtyard and front stoop. the circle on the stoop is filled in with pavers. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. .
	

		
			
		

		
	







thats my 82 year old Dad stacking pavers, he is 87 Now


----------



## nate379 (May 30, 2013)

So what is it, a very fancy firewood shed?


----------



## thewoodlands (May 30, 2013)

ironpony said:


> as you can see I enjoy concrete and pavers, must be the Italian blood from Mom. Here are a couple pics from the driveway/courtyard and front stoop. the circle on the stoop is filled in with pavers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's time for that big Italian meal, who's making the GRAVY!


----------



## begreen (May 30, 2013)

I think you need to change your handle to stonepony.


----------



## gzecc (May 31, 2013)

begreen said:


> I think you need to change your handle to stonepony.


 Maybe PaverPony or BrickPony?


----------



## ScotO (May 31, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Maybe PaverPony or BrickPony?


I'm thinking that "ClassAct" would be a good one.  That's a classy patio/outdoor kitchen/living room......one of the nicest DIY ones I've ever seen....


----------



## Lumber-Jack (May 31, 2013)

Looks great!
I have always been a fan of paving stone flooring outside, unlike concrete or asphalt, the water can drain through (in between) paving stones so you don't have to be as concerned about water runoff and drainage areas, which is probably a good thing for you. because I think the roof you built of your little patio cooking area might leak a bit when it rains.


----------

